# snowbear- How much snow can it push?



## skinut2234 (Nov 16, 2004)

After this weekends storm- I am kicking myself for not buying the plow- I can get it at Lowes for around 1100 bucks- I just plan on using it to do a few residential driveways- all long and straight.... Question- Is there a limit to how much snow I can push in one straight shot?? Is there a chance I can damage the blade?? I am not worried about the truck- It's a full sized F250 with a V10 so the power is there.... Could I move a foot of snow down the straight driveway without an issue?? My driveway is about 100ft.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

skinut2234 said:


> After this weekends storm- I am kicking myself for not buying the plow- I can get it at Lowes for around 1100 bucks- I just plan on using it to do a few residential driveways- all long and straight.... Question- Is there a limit to how much snow I can push in one straight shot?? Is there a chance I can damage the blade?? I am not worried about the truck- It's a full sized F250 with a V10 so the power is there.... Could I move a foot of snow down the straight driveway without an issue?? My driveway is about 100ft.


It would probly not have a problem with 12" of powder. Its really not supposed to be used for more then 6" or so. I have never used one so i will let someone who runs one reply. If you have not got the plow yet, why not go with a better plow? I know you only plan on a few drives but the snowbear may not hold up as well with all that truck behind it, you probley won't even be able to see it on the ground in front of you when your plowing.


----------



## 68 bullitt (Nov 3, 2004)

cja1987 said:


> It would probly not have a problem with 12" of powder. Its really not supposed to be used for more then 6" or so. I have never used one so i will let someone who runs one reply. If you have not got the plow yet, why not go with a better plow? I know you only plan on a few drives but the snowbear may not hold up as well with all that truck behind it, you probley won't even be able to see it on the ground in front of you when your plowing.


I have a SB300 flex blade plow and have plowed 3 foot drifts w/o problems, I do 8 residential driveways and haven't got stuck yet,cut the crap guys, these plows aren't as bad as they would want you to believe.They meaning the "bigger Plow Guys"that spent 2-4 times as much $$$, who cares, as long as it works.I don't bull it ,that is the key, and it works great,better than a blower, no comparison!!


----------



## schnitz (Dec 3, 2004)

Mine had done alright up to 9" of fluff. It did however break the strap to raise and lower the plow. I would say though that with a truck the size of yours, I'd get a slightly bigger plow.... Meyers or Western. I can see mine just fine with a '93 2wd C1500. It never fails to amaze me when you see new "customers" come knocking just because you plow. The only reason I didn't get a Meyers or Western was that all the local dealers told me that they couldn't put a plow on my truck. It works if you think before plowing, but there is no down pressure on the plow for backdragging. If you got more questions, just type away.


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

I have yet to find a limit to what this plow can do....12+ inches I have done before...snow that sat a week (while we were in FLA sailing) It went through it like butter...2wd 94 chevy pu 1500.

Going to have a good test tonight..24-36" coming south of Boston. it is light..so it should not have a problem. 

As much as I love the SB plow...If I had that rig (250) I would get a 'real' plow. The lil SB might look like a toy on it...but it will work very well.

I keep hearing things about 'straps'. My SB has a chain to lift the plow...is the strap a new or old part? No problem with the chain. works quite well.

The SB is the best 'Value' out there IMO. But sometimes you just need something better depending on what you are going to do. For driveways, small parking lots. It is great. Start doing mall parking lots, streets..get something larger.

Paul


----------



## schnitz (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm not sure how new the strap deal is, but that idea just stinks. I totally agree with the bang for the buck.


----------



## skinut2234 (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks all- 
Believe me- I would love bigger plow- but right now cash is tight.... It's hard to justify 3500+ for a nice setup for a few storms and a few driveways....
I'd love the full setup with nice Meyers or Western- but I am on a budget... 
It HAS to be better than the 2 hours of snowblowing in 10 deg weather for a long, straight driveway.... is there something else a little better in between price wise?? If so- I have not seen it.... Seems as through there is the SNo-Bear and Snowsport models and then you jump right up to the big boys up in the 3-4,000 dollar range... Right now- I don't have the cash to spend...
Any opinions??


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

It's shorter than most plows, but it's not unbelievably short. 

Even with a Fisher, snow easily gets over the height of the blade, yet forms a pile in front of it.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

cja1987 said:


> It would probly not have a problem with 12" of powder. Its really not supposed to be used for more then 6" or so. I have never used one so i will let someone who runs one reply. If you have not got the plow yet, why not go with a better plow? I know you only plan on a few drives but the snowbear may not hold up as well with all that truck behind it, you probley won't even be able to see it on the ground in front of you when your plowing.


Can't see a Fisher too welll either.. only on the sides


----------



## Zak Man (Jan 19, 2005)

skinut2234 said:


> After this weekends storm- I am kicking myself for not buying the plow- I can get it at Lowes for around 1100 bucks- I just plan on using it to do a few residential driveways- all long and straight.... Question- Is there a limit to how much snow I can push in one straight shot?? Is there a chance I can damage the blade?? I am not worried about the truck- It's a full sized F250 with a V10 so the power is there.... Could I move a foot of snow down the straight driveway without an issue?? My driveway is about 100ft.


The Snowbear works like any other plow. Angle the blade and as you push,
the snow will roll off to the angled side. Use the skid shoes if you plow on gravel or dirt so the blade won't be prone to grab on the rough surface.


----------



## Zak Man (Jan 19, 2005)

PhantomRacer said:


> I have yet to find a limit to what this plow can do....12+ inches I have done before...snow that sat a week (while we were in FLA sailing) It went through it like butter...2wd 94 chevy pu 1500.
> 
> Going to have a good test tonight..24-36" coming south of Boston. it is light..so it should not have a problem.
> 
> ...


About the strap...I bought my Snowbear last winter. The winch has the strap.
How old is the chain-winch model? I'll have to try a chain or cable when my strap breaks.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

I think the new plows are using a web strap,chain for those a year or two old and steel cable was used before that.......
I believe there had been trouble with the cable "memory" /kinking.....they probably stopped using chain because of cost (my opinion).........and back to question of this thread ...I have yet to find any snow the plow would not handle...
as far as the moldboard being a bit short ....attach a solid deflector and it will stack snow pretty well.......


----------



## jbrow1 (Mar 9, 2004)

F250 with a lowes plow. I saw a hummer with one on it. That looked funny. I wondered why someone with a hummer either pony up the $$ for a western, or get someone to do his work for them. Not knocking you or the plow, just saying what I thought. Couldn't you find a used plow? They are hard to come by, but if you know who to talk to you can usually find one. Around the older used ones you can get for 500 for a good deal. For only a few drives a nice snowblower might work for ya also.


----------



## schnitz (Dec 3, 2004)

Has anybody got a picture of a chain on the Snowbear? I just put a cable on mine to replace the strap. I'm ordering two new straps on Monday.


----------



## Smush (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey Skinut... I have a snowbear plow off a 92 s-10 blazer. Let me now if you are interested in buying it.. I could sell it for $850 or obo... it was just installed this october and barely used. Please let me know if you are interested. Thanks


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

schnitz said:


> Has anybody got a picture of a chain on the Snowbear? I just put a cable on mine to replace the strap. I'm ordering two new straps on Monday.


If you click on the pics on my website..it will enlarge them. I don't have a closeup of the chain/winch..but it may help: Snowbear plow + chevy truck

Paul


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

schnitz said:


> Has anybody got a picture of a chain on the Snowbear? I just put a cable on mine to replace the strap. I'm ordering two new straps on Monday.


Got arount to taking a pic of it. Works flawlessly for me. No idea why they changed to a strap


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

Speaking of how much can it push...here is a shot I took today, now that the bizzard of 2005 is over (~30" in our area).

Snowbear saved the day. Wanted to stay ahead of the snow....I planned on going out every couple hours overnight...yea right...fell asleep. Went out at 10 pm. plowed 4-5"..then fell asleep. Woke up @7 or so. 7:30 in the truck...snow 14+" on the ground...2wd truck with snow tires...saved the day. Took a bit to clear it all...but worked well. It was a challenge... I can see how a 'real' rig+plow would have been easier..but this was certainly better than shoveling or snowblowing!!

Here is a shot of the mound I made in the driveway. it is higher than a car. if you look carefully....you can see one of our cars behind it. The mound is taller than it!

Snowbear rocks!










Paul


----------



## 00 Ram (Nov 11, 2004)

Dude, its not the plow; its the amount of snow! I used to have a dodge dakota, with a 6.5 foot fisher "real" plow to do my 500' gravel driveway. (I'm up on the North Shore). I made the same mistake one time...plowed at 10pm, with the same intent on getting up every few hours...but fell asleep.   and this was heavy, wet snow, too. anyway, next morning, there was 18" (above the blade) of snow, and I knew I was in big trouble. couldn't possibly push my way out, because the truck simply can't push that much snow. even with a "real" plow...doesn't make a different. 

I couldn't even lift the blade above the snow, and muscle my way out to the street without pushing snow. what I wound up doing was raising it up all the way, then got a couple of cement blocks under the blade to keep it jacked up. then I re-adjusted the chain so I could lift it even higher. With the blade finally above the snow, I was able to "bush-whack" my way out to the street. got stuck several times, and had to dig out. (even in 4wheel-low). took several hours to get to the street. Once I got there, and had some bare pavement to start on, I was able to push across the driveway at an angle...back up, push the other way, zig-zagging my way in. 
I've been similarly stuck with a 1-ton truck, working for a contractor, plowing city streets. after a storm was over, we went to start on the schools...they wanted me to go open up a driveway that hadn't been touched during the storm....didn't work. you just can't move that much snow with a truck. only "heavy equipment" is capable. you always have to go with the storm, regardless of the plow. (bigger trucks come w/ bigger plows, and they will reach the limit of their pushing ability just as quickly...you get a few feet, then you just stop, with a wall of snow in front of you.). 

Anyway, I've been thinking about getting one of these "personal" plows. sold my old dakota a few years ago, replaced it with a full size ram 1/2 ton, and have been paying someone to do my driveway, because they were so cheap. (not only that, but you're not supposed to put a plow on this model truck, as it is a "quad cab"). well, they do a lousy job. AND, they use gargantuan 3/4 ton trucks w/ 8' plows that dig the driveway up terribly. but I can't complain much, because they're so cheap. (average $300 per year for the last 5 years...just can't justify buying ANY plow, compared to that price). Well...their price keeps going up, and up...and now, these home-owner plows are starting to look more attractive to me. I'm intrigued by the "snowsport" model, too. about the same $$, but no lift. just wondering how well it can stack. OTOH...it looks like it would do minimal damage to my gravel driveway @120lbs, and I have another use for a front receiver. But I understand snow-bear has a receiver mounted model, too. (do you know how heavy the snowbear is?) 

decisions, decisions....not alot of posts here from snowsport users. I'd like to hear more user reports. but from yours and other's reports on the SB, I'm sure it would do the job quite nicely.


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

If that snow was wet heavy stuff...I would have been screwed. But it was light..and it works well. 

The SB plow certainly has paid for itself several times over...especially this year. 

Not sure how much it weighs..250+ maybe. heavy enough to do the job..light enough that an average homeowner can handle it. 

take a look at the picture I took. it can make some decent size piles. 

I do have to say the biggest improvement was when I went to snow tires. The truck works so much better with snows than with the all seasons or even with all seasons with chains.

For around a grand..it is a bargain. That is, if it fits your needs. 

I have seen other small snowplows recently..they look nice (and look far more $$ than the SB). I am sure they work well..

Paul


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

bolensdriver said:


> Can't see a Fisher too welll either.. only on the sides


Maybe its just me, i can see my plows when they are on the ground.  
I think you know what I mean, the SB is very small for a big truck like an F-250.

skinut2234
Yes, i see what your saying about the $ situation. If thats all you can afford fine, iam sure it will work. If i was planning on only my own driveway then I would get the snowbear, if you want to do others then get somethig bigger. I believe (i may be wrong) that is says that the snowbear should be for personal use only and is not really even supposed to be transported more then necessary.

68 bullitt
What "crap" are you talking about? I have not bashed the snowbear!


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

I think the Fisher, Home steader, plow is better. Power angles ! And a stronger frame.


----------



## jbok19 (Oct 1, 2004)

PhantomRacer said:



> I have yet to find a limit to what this plow can do....12+ inches I have done before...snow that sat a week (while we were in FLA sailing) It went through it like butter...2wd 94 chevy pu 1500.
> 
> Going to have a good test tonight..24-36" coming south of Boston. it is light..so it should not have a problem.
> 
> ...


Phantom,

How much weight do you have in the back when you plow? Also can I see a pic from the front with the plow in the up position, I want to see the clearance the trucks headlights have over the plow. I have a '03 Silv. 2wd and am considering getting a snowbear.


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

jbok19 said:


> Phantom,
> 
> How much weight do you have in the back when you plow? Also can I see a pic from the front with the plow in the up position, I want to see the clearance the trucks headlights have over the plow. I have a '03 Silv. 2wd and am considering getting a snowbear.


Whatever 4 wheels and tires weigh. I add nothing else. I take my summer tires off and throw them in the bed and mount the snows. The snow tires make a huge difference plowing. You can get a good deal for tires mounted on silver rims, balanced, from tirerack. New steel rims are only like $40 or so. The snows were only like $60-70 each.

Here is a pic with it 90% up. I try not to max it out in the up position when plowing to reduce the stress on the winch.










When it is up, with the snowbear light kit, there are several inches between the top and the plow. The lights do not move when the plow is raised. The bottom of the lights are about level with the hood of the truck

Also...One of the lights went out on my plow.

So I got a light kit on ebay with lights and turn signals. Will replace them when they arrive. The snowbear lights do a poor job of lighting the road on the street, of course they are not designed to drive on the street. The factory lights are more wide angle, spread beam, than a headlight. They DO work well plowing. Since there was no easy way to make a home made light bar..I bought the SB kit.

Since the new SB plows are coming with straps instead of chain..I would recommend getting a length of chain and quick links to raise the plow in case it snaps.

Paul


----------



## jbok19 (Oct 1, 2004)

Phantom,

That pic didn't help what I was asking. I am talking about the Truck lights not the plow lights. If you could snap a pic from the front for me with the plow up in the position in which you drive on the road with I'd appreciate it. You think just 2 snow tires on the reat would be good enough?


----------



## tomd (Oct 18, 2004)

*Different types of SB*

HI guys I don't post much at all but I read a lot. I am buying a SB next year for my home which I am building. It's goin on my 01 k1500 chevy. for a straight 500' drive.
I noticed there are different types of snowbear plows, a yellow steel one and a poly one and a blue one. Anybody have any idea why I shouldn't or should by any of the specific models?
Oh I noticed that Lowes has a version. Is it like their other products which is not as good as the real thing? Should I buy one from a real dealer?
And guys please no ego's please. Yeah I know a Fisher and Myer are better. But This is for me and only me and my driveway. I plan on spending money on foolish things on my new constuction like windows an oil tank, roof shingles, a couple of doors ect, ect. So anybody that wan'ts to bash these nice little plows which are a great vale to me can just STFU.  
So please I just would really appreciate any feedback on the types of Snowbear plows I really appreciate it. I have really enjoyed this site and learned quite a bit already!
Man I can't wait for Baseball season again.

Tom Duffy, Seekonk MA, Go Sox!


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

jbok19 said:


> Phantom,
> 
> That pic didn't help what I was asking. I am talking about the Truck lights not the plow lights. If you could snap a pic from the front for me with the plow up in the position in which you drive on the road with I'd appreciate it. You think just 2 snow tires on the reat would be good enough?


Ahhh I see..THe plow completely covers the headlights when it is up. There is no way to use the headlights. If you lower the plow..it will teeter from side to side and hit the road most likely.

You need 4 snow tires. Having the rear with traction and less in the front is not a good thing. A set of wheels and tires should be less than $600 delivered, mounted and balanced. Plus you will extend the life of your summer tires.


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

tomd said:


> HI guys I don't post much at all but I read a lot. I am buying a SB next year for my home which I am building. It's goin on my 01 k1500 chevy. for a straight 500' drive.
> I noticed there are different types of snowbear plows, a yellow steel one and a poly one and a blue one. Anybody have any idea why I shouldn't or should by any of the specific models?
> Oh I noticed that Lowes has a version. Is it like their other products which is not as good as the real thing? Should I buy one from a real dealer?
> And guys please no ego's please. Yeah I know a Fisher and Myer are better. But This is for me and only me and my driveway. I plan on spending money on foolish things on my new constuction like windows an oil tank, roof shingles, a couple of doors ect, ect. So anybody that wan'ts to bash these nice little plows which are a great vale to me can just STFU.
> ...


As far as I know..there are 2 plows - steel and plastic. The color depends on the retailer apparently or something like that. Yellow and blue are the same. Maybe it is the accessories that are includeded. Never have seen the plastic one. The snowbear website shows how they both mount and operate.

I got my steel blue SB at BJs wholesale for 999 which included the markers and deflector. Not sure if they are included at all retailers.

For non-commercial use...there is nothing bad to say about SB. Would buy another in a heartbeat. Just get your snow tires and weight in the back and you will be good to go.

Paul


----------



## schnitz (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey Phantom, thanks for posting the pic of the chain set-up. My SB has the same u-bolts top and bottom on the ends of the strap. It looks like the collar that the chain is wrapped up on is different though. I ordered 3 straps ($6.99 each) and 6 u-bolts to tide me over for the season. Small price to assure minimal shoveling. As far as the lights go, I put the 1" of shims that came in the kit on my truck 'till I can fab up some brackets for some driving lights and turn signals. With my plow all the way up, you can't see the truck's turn signals, but the headlights can be seen. I lost about the 15 feet of road lighting with the plow on, if you understand what I mean.

I was told that the plow weighs 314 lbs, but if you try to toss it in the truck, it seems to weigh more than that! LOL My plow is orange and is made of steel, not that plastic stuff. Looks good and works a lot better than a shovel. I don't think Snowbear really has a dealer/distributor network the way that Western or Meyers do. Too bad, IMO. I think they are missing out on a lot of sales. It's a fair plow, made decent, and sold at a good value for the homeowner that is sick of paying twice for snow removal.... Once to move the snow, and once to repair the lawn because the big plows rip it up.


----------



## tomd (Oct 18, 2004)

*thanks*

Thanks guys I appreciate the responses. I did find the SB site. Explained a lot. Thanks.
Yeah it looks like the plow weighs around 300 pounds. You guys think some more heavy-duty shocks other than the oem would save the front end a bit more over time? I remember when I used to work in Auto parts companies like Gabriel and Monroe would sell different types of shocks for trucks.
Tom


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

tomd said:


> Thanks guys I appreciate the responses. I did find the SB site. Explained a lot. Thanks.
> Yeah it looks like the plow weighs around 300 pounds. You guys think some more heavy-duty shocks other than the oem would save the front end a bit more over time? I remember when I used to work in Auto parts companies like Gabriel and Monroe would sell different types of shocks for trucks.
> Tom


My truck had 130K when I bought it... so I needed shocks anyway...they were worn out...I replaced the shocks with monroe HD from NTB. It did helpe out a lot. The springs on a car/truck carry the weight..the shocks do not carry weight per-se...it dampens the ride. I should replace the springs at some point.

OEM, if fairly new, should be OK. Replace them if they need to be done. Not a big ticket item to do (or have done)

Paul


----------



## Zak Man (Jan 19, 2005)

tomd said:


> HI guys I don't post much at all but I read a lot. I am buying a SB next year for my home which I am building. It's goin on my 01 k1500 chevy. for a straight 500' drive.
> I noticed there are different types of snowbear plows, a yellow steel one and a poly one and a blue one. Anybody have any idea why I shouldn't or should by any of the specific models?
> Oh I noticed that Lowes has a version. Is it like their other products which is not as good as the real thing? Should I buy one from a real dealer?
> And guys please no ego's please. Yeah I know a Fisher and Myer are better. But This is for me and only me and my driveway. I plan on spending money on foolish things on my new constuction like windows an oil tank, roof shingles, a couple of doors ect, ect. So anybody that wan'ts to bash these nice little plows which are a great vale to me can just STFU.
> ...


I bought my Snowbear at "Tractor Supply Store". It's a TX galvanized model.
(see the pic )
I've plowed 5 or 6 inches with it...My 300 ft. lane, the school bus stop, and 3 short driveways. For extras I swerve over and plow close to the mailboxes along my road. I saw Snowbear's website offers a galvanized model for 4 wheelers.


----------



## MR PLOW (Jan 1, 2005)

*My Snowbear*

I have used my snowbear for 10 to 12 years now and have plowed parking lots and driveways, along with a few streets.
I use a 6 1/2 foot blade and plow with the storm. You will be happy with the snowbear, go for it! If you need to See some pictures, go to my web site: www.mr-plow.com 
I have lots of pictures of the plows (I own2 of them) on my 2 trucks.

www.mr-plow.com
[email protected]


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

Kinda wetter snow than we've had in a while but that didn't seem to make a difference. This year's experience with the SB has been nothing short of GREAT ! Included is a shot out of the front windshield of my Astro SUV (Sport Utility Van).....stacking it somemore....


----------

